# Is Standard Donkey jerked?



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

He should be with the gears abuse he subjects himself to.

Does he post pic? 

... Look I'm sick of jerking off to Azza's prolapsed anus pics and need some wank bank refill


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Jun 9, 2012)

Havent seen any posts from him anywhere in a while


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 9, 2012)

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

He looks ripped in his avi, but hard to tell if there's any size on him. 

I'm actually curious rather than taking the piss


----------



## Retlaw (Jun 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> He should be with the gears abuse he subjects himself to.
> 
> Does he post pic?
> 
> ... Look I'm sick of jerking off to Azza's prolapsed anus pics and need some wank bank refill



If you would like, I will post a few of me for your enjoyment buddy ??


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> He looks ripped in his avi, but hard to tell if there's any size on him.
> 
> I'm actually curious rather than taking the piss



i was 195 in that pic at 5'9, it was first thing in the morning on a really low carb diet so i was pretty flat


im 215 now and im down to take requests cuz i love playing dressup...



(or dressdown )


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> If you would like, I will post a few of me for your enjoyment buddy ??



Walter you're a junk yard dog with gyno. I'd like to see your GFs arse with bite marks


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i was 195 in that pic at 5'9, it was first thing in the morning on a really low carb diet so i was pretty flat
> 
> 
> im 215 now and im down to take requests cuz i love playing dressup...
> ...



215 at 5'9" is solid. Mooch was up to 230-235 lean but he's a little older than you. 

You consider yourself balanced muscularly?


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 9, 2012)

SD, sends me fully nude pics without blacking out anything


----------



## Retlaw (Jun 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Walter you're a junk yard dog with gyno. I'd like to see your GFs arse with bite marks



If I can pull this off, can you start a fund raiser for my surgery ??


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> 215 at 5'9" is solid. Mooch was up to 230-235 lean but he's a little older than you.
> 
> *You consider yourself balanced muscularly*?



no not really. Im really focusing on bringing my legs up


right now my training is revolving around increasing all the big compound lifts 

so far im at/*short term goals *(and ill post videos next time i perform the lift if anyone wants proof)

seated OH press 275x2/*275x8 *
front squat 315x1/*405x5 *(have only done these twice in over 3 years so im expecting fast progress)
back squat 405x6/*455x10
*deadlift 525x1/*600x1


*i just regained my ability to perform squats after getting a good belt and high quality knee wraps


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> If I can pull this off, can you start a fund raiser for my surgery ??



We already have a fundraiser going for your bail mate.

 You seem to pull chicks well above your batting average, you either are a real charming motherfucker or prey on desperate meth-hags in the early stages of their addiction :$


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> no not really. Im really focusing on bringing my legs up
> 
> 
> right now my training is revolving around increasing all the big compound lifts
> ...



They are big lifts - that front squat especially. KOS will demand proof of course. So you got some pics?


----------



## Retlaw (Jun 9, 2012)

thecaptn' said:


> we already have a fundraiser going for your bail mate.
> 
> You seem to pull chicks well above your batting average, you either are a real charming motherfucker or prey on desperate meth-hags in the early stages of their addiction :$



bingo ! : )


----------



## Retlaw (Jun 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> We already have a fundraiser going for your bail mate.
> 
> You seem to pull chicks well above your batting average, you either are a real charming motherfucker or prey on desperate meth-hags in the early stages of their addiction :$



Dog meets cat ...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/160917-sd-myostatin-log.html

there are a couple older pics here, they are newer than my avi tho


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Dog meets cat ...



I love a set of killer green eyes on a girl :daydream


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/160917-sd-myostatin-log.html
> 
> there are a couple older pics here, they are newer than my avi tho



Pecs n arms look well developed. Hard to tell if you have much of a taper though. If you're squatting the numbers you say, legs should be a good size to make weight at 215. 

A lot of my weight is in my legs, it certainly ain't in my upper body. Solid legs can count for a shitload of lbm.

 However, you're a pale cunt that needs some sunlight


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Pecs n arms look well developed. Hard to tell if you have much of a taper though. If you're squatting the numbers you say, legs should be a good size to make weight at 215.
> 
> A lot of my weight is in my legs, it certainly ain't in my upper body. Solid legs can count for a shitload of lbm.
> 
> However, you're a pale cunt that needs some sunlight



that was before labpe's MTII (which works amazingly btw) i reckon ill throw up some new pics. Im gonna bulk for about 2 and a half more weeks, then maintain for a month, then bulk for another 10 weeks then decide what to do from there


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 9, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/160917-sd-myostatin-log.html
> 
> there are a couple older pics here, they are newer than my avi tho


Cock pics???


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Cock pics???



They are blacked out. I don't think the donkey lives up to his name, standard or otherwise


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2012)

For the amount of gear he abuses he's not very big.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

He's only 5'9" same height as SFW


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 9, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> For the amount of gear he abuses he's not very big.




u can post pics of yourself if you want  those are when i was at my lightest on only 500mg test prop a week


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> He's only 5'9" same height as SFW



yeah im funsized


----------



## teezhay (Jun 9, 2012)

He's not that big, but he has a titanic cock. Benj's wife always said SD's throbbing dick _felt _even bigger than it looked, but I wouldn't know anything about that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> yeah im funsized



5'6 and you're a short-arse in my book. Very borderline SD.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 9, 2012)

just got my IML methadrol, stacking that with m** dbol and some injectables


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> just got my IML methadrol, stacking that with m** dbol and some injectables



SUperDMZ with a little dbol was fun. My bloods were clear 8 weeks after. 

The methadrol is probably strong as hell by itself, but I'm figuring you'll need at least 100mg dbol to go with that.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

YOU SEE THICKNESS BEST FROM THE SIDE and he haS NONe
BET THE GIRLS LOVE HIS BUILD THOUGH


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> YOU SEE THICKNESS BEST FROM THE SIDE and he haS NONe
> BET THE GIRLS LOVE HIS BUILD THOUGH



you got plenty of thickness for both of us


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> you got plenty of thickness for both of us



IF YOU WANT TO CRY ABOUT A COMPLIMENT ITS FINE WITH ME


I SURE YOU ARE AWARE you arent huge

but you are in good shape

MY WIFE THINKS MY ARMS ARE BIGGER THN THEY WERe 6 monTHS AGO CAUSE THEY LOOK BETTER
THEY ARE NEARLY 2 INCHES SMALLER


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

If he can hit 220lb plus at a moderate BF for a 5'9" I'll be impressed.

KOS, you're wife is bias yeah?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> IF YOU WANT TO CRY ABOUT A COMPLIMENT ITS FINE WITH ME
> 
> 
> I SURE YOU ARE AWARE you arent huge
> ...



the girls do love my build, but im a virgin so they dont want to fuck me..


irony


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> If he can hit 220lb plus at a moderate BF for a 5'9" I'll be impressed.
> 
> KOS, you're wife is bias yeah?



ill hit that before the year is over for sure


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> If he can hit 220lb plus at a moderate BF for a 5'9" I'll be impressed.
> 
> KOS, you're wife is bias yeah?











JUST LOOK AT HOW SHE LOOKS at me


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> JUST LOOK AT HOW SHE LOOKS at me


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> JUST LOOK AT HOW SHE LOOKS at me


----------



## XYZ (Jun 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> He's only 5'9" same height as SFW



SFW is one of the most jacked on the board in my opinion.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> JUST LOOK AT HOW SHE LOOKS at me



lovely woman bro but it looks like she's taking the pic herself sooo


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 11, 2012)

K0S i WouLd JaCk thAt pusSy uP.... juS saYiN...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2012)

bump!


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> bump!



why the fuck did this thread get a bump?  it's either KOS girl (who I would fuck like a mule) or the fact that Standard Donkey pins 6000 mg per week of tren ace.....  which one jew boy?


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 20, 2012)

kos' wife is my new desktop background


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> He should be with the gears abuse he subjects himself to.
> 
> Does he post pic?
> 
> ... Look I'm sick of jerking off to Azza's prolapsed anus pics and need some wank bank refill



Spank the monkey to this vid !!
Eskimo Bros - My Girlfriend Is A C**t - YouTube


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 20, 2012)

The more i look at KOS's girl, the more i like her.  No makeup, hair not done, and still looks pretty good...this is a legit natural beauty... FUCK YOU KOS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

that is the worsed she ever looks


she is very cute rolling out of bed in the morning


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

a gift


how am i not mod?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

u post pics of ur wife tits online?



u are a very strange chubby guy kos.. my future wife will be my property, not to be shared with the world.


----------



## independent (Jun 21, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> u post pics of ur wife tits online?
> 
> 
> 
> u are a very strange chubby guy kos.. my future wife will be my property, not to be shared with the world.



Will you post pics of your boyfriend at least?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> u post pics of ur wife tits online?
> 
> 
> 
> u are a very strange chubby guy kos.. my future wife will be my property, not to be shared with the world.




I LOOK AT WOMEn all THE TIME



IF YOU WEre at the same beACH AS MY WIFE YOUD PROBABLY CATCH A GLIMPSE OF SOME BOOBS....IF YOU LOOKED I WOULDNT CARE...TO A POINT


IF YOU TRIED TO TOUCH HER OR VIOLATE HER PERSONAL SPACE ID PUT YOU IN THE GROUND





SHE IS MY PROPERTY....MY TROPHY



BELEIVE IT OR NOT IM HERS...AND SHE TREATS me that way


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I LOOK AT WOMEn all THE TIME
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are not as strong as i am though..and you are very fat


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

ok


show me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

stronger than me


fuking delusion much boy?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> stronger than me
> 
> 
> fuking delusion much boy?



yes.

the weights i lift > the weights you lift


----------



## colochine (Jun 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> stronger than me
> 
> 
> fuking delusion much boy?



Storng and fat is a waste.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

colochine said:


> Storng and fat is a waste.



i agree


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

colochine said:


> Storng and fat is a waste.



even so.. i still lift more weight than he does


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> yes.
> 
> the weights i lift > the weights you lift



by all means short....small....light teeny tiny drufg abusing noob

show us one of your super impressive lifts


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i agree



pick a compound lift besides flat barbell bench and i will bend you over my knee and jam my hand inside ur ass chubmuffin


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

you can neg me all you want but that won't help u lift more weight than i do..


my strength doesnt come from my colored shapes


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

First and foremost, I would like to raise my glass to Labpe for giving me this opportunity to test out their product! Thanks a lot guys!

I am currently

22 years old
5'9 205 body fat % (you be the judge)
less than 2 years on AAS (now blasting and cruising forever)
6 years lifting (2 years training)

I am currently running 1250mg test E, 550mg test P, 875mg tren ace, and 400mg deca, 525mg drol and 175mg dbol a week (less than one week into this blast after cruising on 500mg test P)


I am going to be doing bilateral injections of this substance into my shoulders and arms. I am hoping to achieve noticeable changes in their size.

I am following this protocol:

_Protocol 1


Monday
250mcg split in 2 doses of 125mcg split bi-lat


Wednesday
250mcg split in 2 doses of 125mcg split bi-lat


Friday
250mcg split in 2 doses of 125mcg split bi-lat


Sunday
250mcg split in 2 doses of 125 split bi-lat_

Essentially two bilteral injections, one AM, one PM on an EOD schedule.



attached are beginning pics, i will be updating regularly with thoughts and pictures as the cycle progresses and after its completion (as the compound continues to promote gains after the cessation of administration).


I decided to stick a quarter to my shoulder to serve as a point of reference.. its really really shiny


as soon as i get the reconstitution down, ill begin poking. How many  ml of bac do i put into 1mg to get 125iu per 10 ticks?​
Last edited by Standard Donkey; 04-14-2012 at 02:47 PM.​







DEAR GOD


ALL THAT SHIT TO BARELY WEIGH 200 POUNDS


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

i weighed 205 when i started dickface


so are we going to have a weightlifting comp or are u going to keep changing the subject


----------



## SFW (Jun 21, 2012)

Vids?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i weighed 205 when i started dickface
> 
> 
> so are we going to have a weightlifting comp or are u going to keep changing the subject



post a vid of anything and ill beat it....i searched your started threads




egvery single one about drugs....logs with no workouts.....you only mentioned one lift



typical drug junky noob


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

if kos accepts then we can get the ball rolling



my current best lifts are 


back squat 455
front squat 315 (just started doing these again)
seated OH press 225x16 275x2
deadlift 545
floor press 365 (at the end of workout)


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> post a vid of anything and ill beat it....i searched your started threads
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok since you are too manly to train legs or whatever then we will go with seated OH barbell press..

225 for reps. can you even lift that once?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

i had a vid of standing military for like ten or some shit when i was in much worse shape


just so you know your current lies dont even match the lies at the beginnibng of the thread


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> if kos accepts then we can get the ball rolling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/165382-standard-donkey-jerked.html#post2864604



link to your lies earlier in the thread...no match


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i had a vid of standing military for like ten or some shit when i was in much worse shape
> 
> 
> just so you know your current lies dont even match the lies at the beginnibng of the thread



yeah cause i make progress in the gym?


alright chub muffin ill have my vid posted on wednesday. u better start hitting the gym


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/165382-standard-donkey-jerked.html#post2864604
> 
> 
> 
> link to your lies earlier in the thread...no match




wtf are you talking about nignog they hella do match up or are really close. ive made progress in the last 12 days


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

im guessing you missed the arnold press vid with no spotter on 100 pound dbs


or the 315 pound seated pin presses

or the 80 pound curls supersetted with hammer curls easily

or the hand stand pushups at 310

or the one armed pushups at 275


or the maxing out of every available machine


or the 85 pound laterals


or
or


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> if kos accepts then we can get the ball rolling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



new lies^^^^^^^

old ones


*muscularly*?no not really. Im really focusing on bringing my legs up


right now my training is revolving around increasing all the big compound lifts 

so far im at/*short term goals *(and ill post videos next time i perform the lift if anyone wants proof)

seated OH press 275x2/*275x8 *
front squat 315x1/*405x5 *(have only done these twice in over 3 years so im expecting fast progress)
back squat 405x6/*455x10
*deadlift 525x1/*600x1


*i just regained my ability to perform squats after getting a good belt and high quality knee wraps


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 21, 2012)

A lot of lip smacking here... I do believe a challenge was issued.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

I wonder why i always get these


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

Shit i havent lifted even remotely heavy in forever


im trying to get not fat


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im guessing you missed the arnold press vid with no spotter on 100 pound dbs
> 
> 
> or the 315 pound seated pin presses
> ...



then you should have no problem showing me who's boss. seated military barbell 225 for reps since you don't train your legs and have 40-50 pounds on me


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I wonder why i always get these



for me it's cause ur showing the world ur wife tits and i think ur a pussy bitch for doing that.


you're the fat kid that gives up his lunch money and pretends its cause he wants to


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 21, 2012)

You guys are both stronger than me. GICH!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

Well i wasnt a fat kid so...fail again


i was the bully in the woods

i quit being afraid of people when i was 5


your gonna have to try alot harder to show me something kid



any body can type....you actually want to compare shoulder strength with me?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Well i wasnt a fat kid so...fail again
> 
> 
> i was the bully in the woods
> ...



i was molesting men your size when i was 5


hey you already know if you're stronger than me.. my best is 225x16. if you got that then you should have no problem proving it.

ill have my video up on wednesday


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

to all you retarded homos who want to talk shit about me and my relationship with my wife


she is mine....8 years and counting



you know why i have so many hot wife pics?

its because she doesnt want me looking at porn...she is too possesive for that


she gives me the pics and says i can do whatever i want with them


mostly i beat off when she is not around


other times i brag


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 21, 2012)

That is a ton of gear though SD. I honestly think you could make the same gains with half the gear at this stage of the game. I am hitting PR's every week and adding quality mass on 625 mg's Test E and nothing else. I'm 6'0 225 btw and not nearly as lean as you, but still. I would think blasting with 800-1000 mg test, 350 mg tren, and maybe like 600 mg's EQ or 400 mg's Deca would alot you the most possible gains you can get in a cycle's worth of time.

Then again I am an AAS noob and you are superior to me in physique and strength, so my oppinion isn't worth a whole lot. I just know a lot of monsters that preach moderate doses.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i was molesting men your size when i was 5
> 
> 
> hey you already know if you're stronger than me.. my best is 225x16. if you got that then you should have no problem proving it.
> ...



you molest men?

what a faggot


----------



## SFW (Jun 21, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i was molesting men your size when i was 5
> 
> 
> hey you already know if you're stronger than me.. my best is *225x16*. if you got that then you should have no problem proving it.
> ...




By weds if this video isnt posted...well u already know


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> By weds if this video isnt posted...well u already know



the stakes have been raised


itll be posted by the end of wednesday*


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> That is a ton of gear though SD. I honestly think you could make the same gains with half the gear at this stage of the game. I am hitting PR's every week and adding quality mass on 625 mg's Test E and nothing else. I'm 6'0 225 btw and not nearly as lean as you, but still. I would think blasting with 800-1000 mg test, 350 mg tren, and maybe like 600 mg's EQ or 400 mg's Deca would alot you the most possible gains you can get in a cycle's worth of time.
> 
> Then again I am an AAS noob and you are superior to me in physique and strength, so my oppinion isn't worth a whole lot. I just know a lot of monsters that preach moderate doses.



the prop was a frontload. i took it out at week 5.

you are right though, but to be totally honest i dont know how much test E im pinning.. i just make sure to pin it 2-3 times a week lmao.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

on a serious note


kid if you really cant do this then dont hurt yourself trying


once shoulders are gone they are gone for good



beleive me i know


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> on a serious note
> 
> 
> kid if you really cant do this then dont hurt yourself trying
> ...



u dont have to post a video if you dont want to


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 21, 2012)

ill see you girls on wednesday


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 21, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> the prop was a frontload. i took it out at week 5.
> 
> you are right though, but to be totally honest i dont know how much test E im pinning.. i just make sure to pin it 2-3 times a week lmao.




haha. Yeah I always try to guesstimate a mL and a quarter per shot but I am guilty of getting it closer to 1 1/2 mL's on several occasions and going E3D instead of twice a week lol. YOLO my nigga.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 21, 2012)

I got seated BB military 225X3 last time I did it. I am going to catch you one day KOS and rub it in your face so hard! <3


----------



## SFW (Jun 21, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> ill see you girls on wednesday


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 21, 2012)

Damn somebody in this thread just got


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I got seated BB military 225X3 last time I did it. I am going to catch you one day KOS and rub it in your face so hard! <3



good


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> u dont have to post a video if you dont want to


i have posted many 


its not even a big deal


----------



## colochine (Jun 21, 2012)

"used to", 
"when I was your age",
"back when...", 
"I remeber when"

All of these quotes refer to the past, the past is nothing of relevance when SD says he's stronger than you TODAY...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 22, 2012)

what are you talking about

the only reason those vids arent already posted is IM lets eddie troll run around fuking peoples shit up

he sabatoged my you tube page



my shoulders are my strongest part....this is foolish

i bet the boy does herky jerky half reps if he post anything


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> to all you retarded homos who want to talk shit about me and my relationship with my wife
> 
> 
> she is mine....8 years and counting
> ...



You beat off to pics of your girl?  so do I...of your girl that is.  I'm not sure if i could beat off to pics of my wife...I kind of like to beat off to chics i never fucked...Unless they were dirty dirty whores...then i can beat off to them years later.....


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> First and foremost, I would like to raise my glass to Labpe for giving me this opportunity to test out their product! Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> I am currently
> 
> ...



I'm not looking to get into the middle of SD and Kos's fight...But i had to comment on what you say to take...  If these amounts are true, there is good chance you are retarded.  Either way, I bet in 5 years your body is totally fucking wrecked....(if you really are running that much gear for any length of time)..I would recommend adding in slin, it's super dangerous, but who gives a fuck


----------



## colochine (Jun 22, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> I'm not looking to get into the middle of SD and Kos's fight...But i had to comment on what you say to take...  If these amounts are true, there is good chance you are retarded.  Either way, I bet in 5 years your body is totally fucking wrecked....(if you really are running that much gear for any length of time)..I would recommend adding in slin, it's super dangerous, but who gives a fuck



LOL!!

Slin ftw!!!

Oh yea and DNP...


----------



## colochine (Jun 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my shoulders are my strongest part....this is foolish



Fooled me I though it was your forhead...


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> First and foremost, I would like to raise my glass to Labpe for giving me this opportunity to test out their product! Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> I am currently
> 
> ...




i feel sick


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 22, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> I'm not looking to get into the middle of SD and Kos's fight...But i had to comment on what you say to take... If these amounts are true, there is good chance you are retarded. Either way, I bet in 5 years your body is totally fucking wrecked....(if you really are running that much gear for any length of time)..I would recommend adding in slin, it's super dangerous, but who gives a fuck



yeah cuz duh roidz kill


----------



## SFW (Jun 23, 2012)

BUMP for SD's video reminder...the deadline is rapidly approaching. Dont forget, 225 x 16 seated olympic BB press (not a cybex machine) with good form.

GYCH!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 23, 2012)

SFW said:


> BUMP for SD's video reminder...the deadline is rapidly approaching. Dont forget, 225 x 16 seated olympic BB press (not a cybex machine) with good form.
> 
> GYCH!



lolz of course it's free weight.. do you even lift?


----------



## GSracer (Jun 23, 2012)

I wish we could place a friendly gentleman's wager on this...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 23, 2012)

GSracer said:


> I wish we could place a friendly gentleman's wager on this...




if i win then kos is a chub that's my wager


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 23, 2012)

TEENY TINY LITTLe drug addict


pro size cycle

lmao


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> TEENY TINY LITTLe drug addict
> 
> 
> pro size cycle
> ...



ur fat


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> TEENY TINY LITTLe drug addict
> 
> 
> pro size cycle
> ...



and if u think that's a "pro sized" cycle ur kidding urself


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2012)

SFW said:


> BUMP for SD's video reminder...the deadline is rapidly approaching. Dont forget, 225 x 16 seated olympic BB press (not a cybex machine) with good form.
> 
> GYCH!



Bump! Let's see if the mouth is writing cheques the arse can't cash 

Disclaimer: I am weak, but have one hell of a personality


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Bump! Let's see if the mouth is writing cheques the arse can't cash
> 
> Disclaimer: I am weak, but have one hell of a personality



wha...what about kos????


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> wha...what about kos????



Ive seen his vids. That fat bastard is as strong as he harps on about


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 24, 2012)

i dont harp


----------



## Watson (Jun 24, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> You beat off to pics of your girl?  *so do I...of your girl that is.*  I'm not sure if i could beat off to pics of my wife...I kind of like to beat off to chics i never fucked...Unless they were dirty dirty whores...then i can beat off to them years later.....



i get there faster thinking about KOS (no homo)


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Ive seen his vids. That fat bastard is as strong as he harps on about




he just thinks he's sooooooo cool..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 24, 2012)

I am what i am....REALITY ALWAYS WINS


only person i care about thinking im cool likes his mommy waY better anyway


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 24, 2012)

^^^ as cool as taking a bath with your dad ..


----------



## Tesla (Jun 24, 2012)

Has anyone answered the original question(too lazy to read thru entire thread), Is SD jerked or what??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Has anyone answered the original question(too lazy to read thru entire thread), Is SD jerked or what??



I think he avoided taking recent pics, so the answer is yes, he is e-jerked


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I think he avoided taking recent pics, so the answer is yes, he is e-jerked



ill post up on wednesday


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 24, 2012)

Nearly a month to grow a set

wow


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Nearly a month to grow a set
> 
> wow



this thread is 2 weeks old you fat fuck learn to math.


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 24, 2012)

What is this thread even about?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 24, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> What is this thread even about?




kos' astronomical waist circumference


----------



## Tesla (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> this thread is 2 weeks old you fat fuck learn to math.


if you actually post wed it will be around twenty days from the start of the thread


why dont you make another log where you claim you will post update pics and never do


go shoot ten more grams of some shit and then try to out lift me you punk bitch drug addict noob


i wonder how much 'pre workout supplemtation' your little pin cushion ass will require to man upp on vid day


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> if you actually post wed it will be around twenty days from the start of the thread
> 
> 
> why dont you make another log where you claim you will post update pics and never do
> ...



u mad?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 24, 2012)

nope

you just another little boy mouthing off to the biggest dog there is trying to look tough or special

im gonna hurt your feelings if you got balls to post that vid cunt




the fat dude who barely takes anything and halfass takes this crap serious is gonna absolutely slaughter the teeny tiny in shape (lol 200 pounds) who has to be on 3 1/2 grams of shit to even be relevant


----------



## SFW (Jun 24, 2012)

225 x 16 seated BB press is beastly. I would be proud of that accomplishment.


----------



## SFW (Jun 24, 2012)

Imaginationland song! - YouTube


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nope
> 
> you just another little boy mouthing off to the *biggest dog there is* trying to look tough or special
> 
> ...



ive never seen such a fat insignificant fuck with such an enormous ego.. it seriously has to be the only thing larger than your gut.

fatties gon' fat i guess

btw that 3 grams last for a couple weeks because the sheer volume of oil became too uncomfortable to inject. been on about 2 grams since


seriously... you are not big.. you are just fat


and you dont train your legs


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 24, 2012)

Who smokes more weed?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 24, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Who smokes more weed?



ive never smoked weed in my life..


----------



## Tesla (Jun 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> ive never smoked weed in my life..


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 24, 2012)

There's your problem, bro. Couple grams a day will get you on the biggest dog of them all's level in no time. GICH!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> ive never seen such a fat insignificant fuck with such an enormous ego.. it seriously has to be the only thing larger than your gut.
> 
> fatties gon' fat i guess
> 
> ...



i was just using a figure of speech idiot....why else do all you twigs attack me constantly?

i am imposing to you


lol at only 2 grams at 200 pounds


what a fuking bitch


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 24, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Who smokes more weed?


^^^ this


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 24, 2012)

and what do you know about my training?
you claim to never have seen a vid of mine and there were 50


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 24, 2012)

I only smoke 2 times a day. And I weigh 225. Sorry you're fat but no need to attack me.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 24, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I only smoke 2 times a day. And I weigh 225. Sorry you're fat but no need to attack me.



im sorry that you are also fat


and no one thinks you are significant enuff to attack


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i was just using a figure of speech idiot....why else do all you twigs attack me constantly?
> 
> *i am imposing to you*
> 
> ...




you are most certainly not imposing to me.. you caught my attention by posting pictures of your wife's breasts.. which is a bitch move no matter how you skin it.

if that never happened i would have never noticed you.

i weigh 220 now, at 5'9.. and you weigh what? and at what height?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> and what do you know about my training?
> you claim to never have seen a vid of mine and there were 50



i remember you saying that you dont train your legs


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 24, 2012)

Damn that's funny. I bet $1000 or a poud of kush that I can squat more than KOS. Videos on Monday!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> you are most certainly not imposing to me.. you caught my attention by posting pictures of your wife's breasts.. which is a bitch move no matter how you skin it.
> 
> if that never happened i would have never noticed you.
> 
> i weigh 220 now, at 5'9.. and you weigh what? and at what height?



she is my wife

and knows i post and have her pics

maybe you should worry about your own shit

plenty of pics of princes wife floating around....posted by them both

springsteens...are you some religous nutcase?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i remember you saying that you dont train your legs



i very rarely train them

but there is some strength left in there


whenever im allowed to apply myself to training them strength skyrockets fast

somedays its a pain to  walk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 25, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Damn that's funny. I bet $1000 or a poud of kush that I can squat more than KOS. Videos on Monday!



oh dear god it  never stops

but if i defend myself or talk shit back ,then i have a huge ego


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 25, 2012)

The KOS vs Standard Donkey battle could be the E-Fight of the year.  Personally, until SD posts pics of his girls tits or cunt, KOS will always be the winner in my book.... I dont care what they can lift, I just want to see cunts....this is AG afterall, not some training or nutrition thread...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 25, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> The KOS vs Standard Donkey battle could be the E-Fight of the year.  Personally, until SD posts pics of his girls tits or cunt, KOS will always be the winner in my book.... I dont care what they can lift, I just want to see cunts....this is AG afterall, not some training or nutrition thread...



id rather keep my dignity as a man.. something that must be a foreign concept to kos.. then again, he's such an amorphous blob that it's difficult to distinguish his gender.


----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2012)

Is it Wednesday yet?


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 25, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is it Wednesday yet?



Whats on wednesday? Is that when we get new jerk off material?


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 25, 2012)

By Wednesday I want some goddamn lifting vids or some whores cunt spread open or shits gonna get real...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Whats on wednesday? Is that when we get new jerk off material?



Kos will when donkey only does 3 reps on 3 grams of gear.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 25, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Kos will when donkey only does 3 reps on 3 grams of gear.




my jimmies remain unrustled


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 25, 2012)

I can lift more weight than you.  (said in a very macho voice with chest stuck out)

My dad can beat up your dad


----------



## Tesla (Jun 25, 2012)

Fucking A!!!  Is Standard Donkey jerked or not?  I won't be able to sleep tonight unless I get an answer.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 25, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Fucking A!!!  Is Standard Donkey jerked or not?  I won't be able to sleep tonight unless I get an answer.




how does one quanitfy "jerked"?


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 26, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> how does one quanitfy "jerked"?



Do you get a boner looking at yourself in the mirror? If so,, you are "jerked"...


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 26, 2012)

It's almost Wednesday Kneegrows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 26, 2012)

^^^ this... And we don't want any bitch ass excuses


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 26, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> ^^^ this... And we don't want any bitch ass excuses




u can join in on this friendly competition if u'd like


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 26, 2012)

SD - we need to  be sure it's you in the video, so at the end, pull out your cawk, shake it at the camera, and yell..."Assa's Mom is a total cunt"..


----------



## SFW (Jun 27, 2012)

Will standard go mia today? Will his camera mysteriously break? Will he show up kos and become "the" alpha male 'round these parts? 

This could be epic  stay tuned!



P.s. Stickied!


----------



## cube789 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Coop817 (Jun 27, 2012)

Where's the video, cunts?


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 27, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> u can join in on this friendly competition if u'd like


If I wanted in on this I would have said," hey you fucking homos, let me in on this shit talking circle jerk with you 2" but I didn't . So I guess you'll have to represent for all of us who quiver in KOS's AWSOME alpha maleness..  GICH


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 27, 2012)

If KOS loses, we all get to fuck his girl. If SD loses, we all  have to fuck his mom.


----------



## independent (Jun 27, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> If KOS loses, we all get to fuck his girl. If SD loses, we all  have to fuck his mom.



I was hoping to fuck his mouth.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 27, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I was hoping to fuck his mouth.



That's cause you're from so cal


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a few things to say.

1) KOS is strong like Bear

2) KOS aka Fatty McFat Fat

3) Does KOS's hot Green eye'd wife, queef from her Brown eye?

4) Who the fuck is this ******, Standard Donkey?

5) Why doesn't SD know that he is going up against IM's strongest member?


If KOS wins, I will spread my butt cheeks and poop out a Triple D battery.


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 27, 2012)

Saney said:


> I have a few things to say.
> 
> 1) KOS is strong like Bear
> 
> ...



Video of Battery being shat or GTFO!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 27, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> Where's the video, cunts?





i just.. woke up..


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i just.. woke up..




Are you going to make the Frenchman out lift you as well as KOS?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 27, 2012)

Saney said:


> Are you going to make the Frenchman out lift you as well as KOS?



perhaps..


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 27, 2012)

The world awaits your video, when will it be posted....?


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2012)

Does this picture scare you Donkey?

I know KOS is scared by it....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 27, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> The world awaits your video, when will it be posted....?



fuck bro i just ate breakfast.. slow your roll


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 27, 2012)

Saney said:


> Does this picture scare you Donkey?
> 
> I know KOS is scared by it....



makes me feel kinda itchy idk..


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2012)

228lbs in that picture.. and i'm still a fat bastard.. I wonder how much i'll weigh when the fat is actually gone?

oh yea, i'm 6'3 lol


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 27, 2012)

Saney said:


> 228lbs in that picture.. and i'm still a fat bastard.. I wonder how much i'll weigh when the fat is actually gone?
> 
> oh yea, i'm 6'3 lol



when all of the fat is gone, you will weigh 16 pounds...


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2012)

prolly ^


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 27, 2012)

video?


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 27, 2012)

SD, good luck, brah. Show everyone what a sickcunt you are. Haters gonna hate, miris gonna miri.


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 27, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> SD, good luck, brah. Show everyone what a sickcunt you are. Haters gonna hate, miris gonna miri.



negged for saying "haters gonna hate"  and what the fuck is a miri?


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 27, 2012)

you mad, brah?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 27, 2012)

lifting in two hours


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 27, 2012)

unleash the sickcunt, brah. pray to the aesthetic godz.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 27, 2012)

they see me trainin'..


they mirin'


----------



## independent (Jun 27, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> unleash the sickcunt, brah. pray to the aesthetic godz.



you look better in red.  GICH!


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 27, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> you look better in red. GICH!



repped for re-negging


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2012)

Negged ^


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 27, 2012)

all you sadcunts are mirin.

KOS is jelly because he has rode a lot of bicycles and still looks like a sadcunt.


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2012)

4pm


No video


----------



## CG (Jun 27, 2012)

Saney said:


> 4pm
> 
> 
> No video



430...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2012)

takes awhile to load a 30 sec vid

like 10 min


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Coop817 (Jun 27, 2012)

It's 6:01 kneegrows....?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 27, 2012)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....here is what happened.. 


warmed up 135, 185.. then set up for 225.

my boy pulled his phone out and set it on record. then gave it to this girl who was going to watch, so he could give me a lift off.


she hits the record button again thinking that its not already recording.. effectively turning it off.. annnnnnnnd i hit 225 for a bunch of reps and she lols and says it didnt record.




so i hereby forfeit to kos.. which kinda sucks cause it wasnt my fault.. i hit 225 a good amount of times.. but i dont expect anyone to believe that. regardless ill do it again in a week, this time having a guy hold it.





here come the negs buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut whatevs.. ill do it again in a week lol.


congrats kos. ill post up a vid next wednesday for honor's sake.. but u win this round


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 27, 2012)

The donkey is still cool in my book.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow talk about anti climactic .... Atleast he had the stones to man up today...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 27, 2012)

yeah im sorry guys.. feel like i let everyone down



but next week... this shit has been dragged out way too long


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> yeah im sorry guys.. feel like i let everyone down
> 
> 
> 
> but next week... this shit has been dragged out way too long




I should Ban you for a week... I'll talk it over with my fellow AG mods.. we'll make a decision soon


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 27, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> yeah im sorry guys.. feel like i let everyone down
> 
> 
> 
> but next week... this shit has been dragged out way too long



Pics of ass and titties would go a long way to making it up to us.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 27, 2012)

Saney said:


> I should Ban you for a week... I'll talk it over with my fellow AG mods.. we'll make a decision soon




i understand...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 27, 2012)

Lets ban 1 of the 15 people who actually post in what's left of the AG.


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Lets ban 1 of the 15 people who actually post in what's left of the AG.



My thinking EXACTLY!!


----------



## independent (Jun 27, 2012)

Lame. Why didnt you just do another set after some rest? At least you would shows us you could get close. Im calling complete bullshit.


----------



## independent (Jun 27, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Lets ban 1 of the 15 people who actually post in what's left of the AG.



Absolutely.


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 27, 2012)

mirin your honesty, brah.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 27, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Lame. Why didnt you just do another set after some rest? At least you would shows us you could get close. Im calling complete bullshit.




then you will be pleasantly surprised in one week's time


u also wouldnt have believed that it was my second set of 225 soooo..


----------



## independent (Jun 27, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> then you will be pleasantly surprised in one week's time
> 
> 
> u also wouldnt have believed that it was my second set of 225 soooo..



So no jerk off material for another week, great


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^ this


----------



## Tesla (Jun 27, 2012)

WTF???  This is BS!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2012)

so from 225 16 times to zero times on 3000 mgs of steroid


wow


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> then you will be pleasantly surprised in one week's time
> 
> 
> u also wouldnt have believed that it was my second set of 225 soooo..



i once posted a pretty lame vid with 120 pound dbs...it was 3rd set of 2nd exercise....only got like 7 or 8

i was proud...i knew the real story


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 27, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so from 225 16 times to zero times on 3000 mgs of steroid
> 
> 
> wow




lol this guy over here... overestimating the amount of juice i take..


anyways, ull get ur vid on tuesday or wednesday


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jun 27, 2012)

Donk be da man!!!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> lol this guy over here... overestimating the amount of juice i take..
> 
> 
> anyways, ull get ur vid on tuesday or wednesday



didnt estimate....direct quote at 200 pounds


----------



## cube789 (Jun 28, 2012)

KOS & SD


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 28, 2012)

Jesus Christ just called and said, "This thread sucks harder than Mary Magdalen"...  Everyone who ever posted in this thread should be banned for life.


----------



## SFW (Jun 28, 2012)

Kos is still christ on this board and sd will be e-washing draws for many moons.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 28, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> KOS & SD


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2012)

SFW said:


> Kos is still christ on this board and sd will be e-washing draws for many moons.



^^^ this


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> KOS & SD



And this!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> lol this guy over here... overestimating the amount of juice i take..
> 
> 
> anyways, ull get ur vid on tuesday or wednesday



Will require cawk pics to retain cred


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2012)

sad thread is sad


----------



## Saney (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't worry KOS. i'll challenge you to a lifting video.

You pick the exercise, and i'll do it!


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 29, 2012)

How bout a treadmill test and see who has a heart attack first?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2012)

i havent been on a treadmill in months

thinking of posting a pull up vid


8 would be a miracle


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i havent been on a treadmill in months
> 
> thinking of posting a pull up vid
> 
> ...



i imagine it would


----------



## Saney (Jun 29, 2012)

Lmfao ^^^^^^


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll get in on this video contest... I can say i'll post a vid and never do it like the best of em....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 29, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> I'll get in on this video contest... I can say i'll post a vid and never do it like the best of em....





yeah when the girl fucked up recording my lift.. my first thought was "great now im going to get shit from everyone".


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 29, 2012)

Damn this thread was gay.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i imagine it would


i can do pull ups...i just havent been light enuff to do sets of them in years


lol at the wisecracking guy who couldnt keep his word

what the fuck

people got nerve

i have no idea why


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i can do pull ups...i just havent been light enuff to do sets of them in years
> 
> 
> lol at the wisecracking guy who couldnt keep his word
> ...



its not my fault she fucked up.. it was beyond my control. if i could have lifted the weight and held the camera myself i would have


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2012)

A guy who can rep 225  16 times over head couldnt manage a set of ten to even prove e wasnt completely full of shit


ok


im that naive


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> A guy who can rep 225  16 times over head couldnt manage a set of ten to even prove e wasnt completely full of shit
> 
> 
> ok
> ...



ull see


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> its not my fault she fucked up.. it was beyond my control. if i could have lifted the weight and held the camera myself i would have



youre not off the hook, son


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 2, 2012)

So since today is Monday do we start this week waiting on a video?


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2012)

Yea, i want a video by Wednesday or this Donkey fag is getting PERMA-Banned


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2012)

Saney said:


> Yea, i want a video by Wednesday or this Donkey fag is getting PERMA-Banned


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 2, 2012)

Saney said:


> Yea, i want a video by Wednesday or this Donkey fag is getting PERMA-Banned


So a video of him lifting followed by a video of KOS lifting or.... Cock pics followed by full spread eagle pose of KOS woman. Or PERMA-ban.... GYCH


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> So a video of him lifting followed by a video of KOS lifting or.... Cock pics followed by full spread eagle pose of KOS woman. Or PERMA-ban.... GYCH




That sounds about right..


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2012)

i know pound for pound i am stronger than kos tho


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 2, 2012)

Saney don't you think your being a little rough on the lad, after all he is only a "standard" Donkey, Now if he was Super Donkey I could see it, just saying


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Saney don't you think your being a little rough on the lad, after all he is only a "standard" Donkey, Now if he was Super Donkey I could see it, just saying



they knew it would only take a standard donkey to defeat kos that's why they sent me


----------



## SFW (Jul 2, 2012)

sigh...

9 pages, 0 videos, 750 e-lift claims, 3 angry mods and 1 donkey who might be getting banned without Lube soon.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 2, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i know pound for pound i am stronger than kos tho



this is just so cute and sad now


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2012)

SFW said:


> sigh...
> 
> 9 pages, 0 videos, 750 e-lift claims, 3 angry mods and 1 donkey who might be getting banned without Lube soon.



This ^


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> this is just so cute and sad now




ok well if you can lift your body weight over your head as many times as i can lift mine over my head then i guess im the gay one


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 2, 2012)

first you were just plain old stronger

now yu are resorting to a pound for pound bullshit


what ya gonna do next? pushup contest?

shut the fuck up boy


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 2, 2012)

let's have a dance off instead. Ill go first


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> first you were just plain old stronger
> 
> now yu are resorting to a pound for pound bullshit
> 
> ...




well there is a good chance that im stronger, especially since you dont train your legs. but im definitely stronger pound for pound, thats all i was saying


----------



## Tesla (Jul 2, 2012)

Da Donkey is fucking jerked........Don't doubt Da Donk!!


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 2, 2012)

Will there be a goddamn video of someone military pressing 225lbs this week?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Will there be a goddamn video of someone military pressing 225lbs this week?




yes, however its going to have to be thursday because i just realized my gym is closed for the fourth :/ 

im looking for local gyms that are open on the fourth tho


----------



## SFW (Jul 3, 2012)

Whos pee stream is strongest? Sd or kos?

Who would win in a one armed, shirtless tug of war?

Whos chick is sexiest?

Whos penis is most aesthetic looking?

Whos anus is the hairiest?

Who can lhjo the most in 24 hrs?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2012)

when i get home from work ill load some stuff so the thread isnt a complete failure


----------



## Saney (Jul 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> when i get home from work ill load some stuff so the thread isnt a complete failure



thatta boy!


----------



## CG (Jul 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> when i get home from work ill load some stuff so the thread isnt a complete failure



Inevitably causing more members to drop a load, thanks to this thread


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2012)

106 - YouTube



OLDIE FROM MY BANNED YOU TUBE


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 106 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> OLDIE FROM MY BANNED YOU TUBE



my god he's even fatter than i thought..


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 3, 2012)

He's a strong dude


----------



## Saney (Jul 3, 2012)

Who would win in a Arm wrestling match? Super Donkey or Standard KOS?


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 106 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> OLDIE FROM MY BANNED YOU TUBE



100lb dumbbell shoulder presses are no fucking joke.  KOS is strong like bull.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> my god he's even fatter than i thought..


that is very old


as stated


----------



## secdrl (Jul 3, 2012)

KOS' YMCA must be in the hood. Them niggas wrote the weight poundage in white-out. WTF?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> Whos pee stream is strongest? Sd or kos?
> 
> Who would win in a one armed, shirtless tug of war?
> 
> ...



This must happen!

Winner can PM saney for special prize!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> that is very old
> 
> 
> as stated



yeah so was my 2-3 weeks at 3 grams but that hasnt stopped u now has it?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 3, 2012)

Da Donk just owns.........bring the wood, Donk!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Jul 4, 2012)

10 pages and kos is the only one stepping up.

Someone just made the ultra thin-ice list. Which is much worse than the previous thin-ice list.

If we get to page 12 without a 225x10 video, so help me...heads are gonna roll 


















And al is gonna pay for all of your sins


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> Who would win in a Arm wrestling match? Super Donkey or Standard KOS?


Standard KOS


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 4, 2012)

So far KOS wins in 1.videos posted 2. Pics of wife posted makes me want to breed 3. Didn't make us wait all week and then gave us a Jew excuse 3. Would probably own SD in an eat off as well


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2012)

i def wouldnt win an eating contest


i cant eat alot in one seating unless its hollow snacks


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok.. just for some excitement.. I'm going to do a Bench Press video today.. I'll post it up and KOS has to beat it.. if he does, he wins a fucking Sock


----------



## Tesla (Jul 4, 2012)

^^^^ You better get at least 225 x 10 or I'm gonna shove that sock down your throat.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2012)

It JUST nEvEr STOpS


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> It JUST nEvEr STOpS




Are you down with the terms KOS? I'll bench 315lbs.. and you have to beat it.. Deal?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 4, 2012)

mornin' everybody


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> mornin' everybody



g'morning fag who won't post a video because he relys on strange women to live his life for him, thus a horrible excuse why he can't fulfill any of his fucking claims


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> g'morning fag who won't post a video because he relys on strange women to live his life for him, thus a horrible excuse why he can't fulfill any of his fucking claims


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> Are you down with the terms KOS? I'll bench 315lbs.. and you have to beat it.. Deal?



i dont really bench alot but id give it a shot


i really dont ever train with people....dont like to depend ON SPOTTerS...i should be able to get ten or twelve....reALLY beEn GOIng ligHt WiTH ALOT OF rEPs receNTly


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


>




This a challenge to an E-Lifting Contest?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> This a challenge to an E-Lifting Contest?



with dat ass you can have whatever you want beb


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 4, 2012)

Pretty good fucktard... I knew with that god like ass you've got that you'd get it atleast 10.  GYCH


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 4, 2012)

Did you have a chubby in the second video?


----------



## SFW (Jul 4, 2012)

Saney said:


>



Good job!


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2012)

Now i'll just sit and wait.... for SOMEONE to post  a video.. 

P.s. Didn't use a stranger (claimed female) to record that video for me.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 4, 2012)

Saney said:


> Now i'll just sit and wait.... for SOMEONE to post  a video..
> 
> P.s. Didn't use a stranger (claimed female) to record that video for me.




so thats how its gonna be huh


----------



## CG (Jul 4, 2012)

Well????


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 4, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Well????



well what my nigga?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2012)

Saney said:


>


wtf at no spot...fuck that...not wearing hundreds of pounds as a necklace

u r sexy

all faggot


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2012)

Spotters are for pussys...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> wtf at no spot...fuck that...not wearing hundreds of pounds as a necklace
> 
> u r sexy
> 
> all faggot




i the feeling SD is FOS


----------



## Coop817 (Jul 5, 2012)

Saney - Lifting with your shirt off? You must be the most popular guy at your gym....even more popular than Azza I bet..... Next time be a man, and lift with your pants off....


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Saney set a precedent with that vid.  put up or shut up


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> Saney - Lifting with your shirt off? You must be the most popular guy at your gym....even more popular than Azza I bet..... Next time be a man, and lift with your pants off....



BestHomeGym Eva!


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Saney set a precedent with that vid.  put up or shut up



This


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> Saney - Lifting with your shirt off? You must be the most popular guy at your gym....even more popular than Azza I bet..... Next time be a man, and lift with your pants off....




Next lifting video will be done without my shorts on.. just Panties


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2012)

Saney said:


>




Did anyone hear my Ring Tone "I'm Detective John Kimble!" go off? lol fucking fat bitches! always hittin me up for Bacon and sammiches


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 5, 2012)

Saney said:


> Next lifting video will be done without my shorts on.. just Panties


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 5, 2012)

today is the day


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 5, 2012)

Can't fucking wait... How many reps you gettin


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 5, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Can't fucking wait... How many reps you gettin




ull just have to wait and seeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2012)

I know one god damn thing, and that your fucking E-Lift better be something spectacular for waiting 2 nigger weeks


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 5, 2012)

Saney said:


> I know one god damn thing, and that your fucking E-Lift better be something spectacular for waiting 2 nigger weeks



it should be pretty good. I only go a little farther than 45 degrees with the bar tho, so to about mouth area.. none of this touching chest and going back up (not trying to destroy my joints)


223 this morning and feeling good, i can see kos jiggling in fear


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2012)

ROM % 2 = faggy


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 5, 2012)

Saney said:


> ROM % 2 = faggy



idk why.. but for some reason i thought you would be the _last_ person to criticize my *E-form*



u mad?


----------



## CG (Jul 5, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> idk why.. but for some reason i thought you would be the _last_ person to criticize my *E-form*
> 
> 
> 
> u mad?



Only mad cause you still haven't loaded a vid...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 5, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Only mad cause you still haven't loaded a vid...



heading to gym now u mad?


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's some more bad form (not to be mistaken for "E-Form")








And yes, my leg is shaking.. i'm weak and on a calorie deficient diet you cawk suckers!


----------



## CG (Jul 5, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> heading to gym now u mad?



I ain't mad at ya brah.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 5, 2012)

sorry about my face being all fat and shit

could have gotten a couple more but i felt like i was gonna blow chunks


----------



## independent (Jul 5, 2012)

Cant watch the video, it says its private.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 5, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Cant watch the video, it says its private.



hold up, im gonna shorten it real quick


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## independent (Jul 5, 2012)

honestly I would have rather saw a vid of the girl filming you.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 5, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> honestly I would have rather saw a vid of the girl filming you.



cant say i blame u

had two very pretty young ladies watching actually


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 5, 2012)

so KOS, feel free to post a video of yourself doing as many reps as i did with _your_ bodyweight.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 5, 2012)

Good lift, but I figured you would be more jacked


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 5, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Good lift, but I figured you would be more jacked




im unpumped cut me some slack


----------



## independent (Jul 5, 2012)

So is it fair to assume Pars gear is bunk?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 5, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> So is it fair to assume Pars gear is bunk?




lol fucker. he did rip me off though


----------



## FTW34 (Jul 5, 2012)

not bad standard def more than i could do, but i wouldnt sleep on KOS, he has retard strength. ur still my favorite tren addict tho lol


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 5, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> not bad standard def more than i could do, but i wouldnt sleep on KOS, he has retard strength. ur still my favorite tren addict tho lol



id like to see kos lift his body weight over his head 17 times tho.. if he could get it 12-15 times he'd have my respect.


my arms are 18 inches unpumped i think that everyone is being thrown off by my bloated gut.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm glad you posted but for future reference , if you make people wait 2 weeks for a lift video then you need to have girls in thongs on camera during your lift video ..... Also you almost got negged for making me watch you look for your elbow brace.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 5, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> I'm glad you posted but for future reference , if you make people wait 2 weeks for a lift video then you need to have girls in thongs on camera during your lift video ..... Also you almost got negged for making me watch you look for your elbow brace.



just wanted to give you guys something to fap to


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2012)

2 weeks for that? honestly i don't think i could press 225 over my head once.. then again, i don't do shoulder presses cause i think they are bad for you lol


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 5, 2012)

thats why your shoulders are tiny


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 5, 2012)

Saney said:


> 2 weeks for that? honestly i don't think i could press 225 over my head once.. then again, i don't do shoulder presses cause i think they are bad for you lol



the original bet was 225 for 16, i gave u 225 for 17


the guy spotting me is bigger than you sooo..


----------



## Coop817 (Jul 6, 2012)

I see why you are the Standard Donkey, there is a strong possibility you are the ugliest mother fucker i have ever seen.  Nice lift though, I could not overhead press 225...and to be honest, I would still fist fuck your face with my cock


----------



## SFW (Jul 6, 2012)

Sd came thru on the 11th hour...bravo.

P.s. Did you just get back from an all you can eat golden corral dinner or sum10?


----------



## Coop817 (Jul 6, 2012)

^ Jerked, Legs are jerked


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 6, 2012)

Might have to change his name to Super Donkey


----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> ^ Jerked, Legs are jerked



He's only 5'3".


----------



## CG (Jul 6, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> He's only 5'3".



No way. Its totally harder for little people to get development


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 6, 2012)

SFW said:


> Sd came thru on the 11th hour...bravo.
> 
> P.s. Did you just get back from an all you can eat golden corral dinner or sum10?



no, ate a pound of cottage cheese and drank a half gallon of chocolate milk while being pretty severely lactose intolerant


tons of gas


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 6, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> I see why you are the Standard Donkey, there is a strong possibility you are the ugliest mother fucker i have ever seen.  Nice lift though, I could not overhead press 225...and to be honest, I would still fist fuck your face with my cock



ill hold you to that!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 6, 2012)

where's kos


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 6, 2012)

SD do you notice any strength difference with elbow sleeves on as oppossed to off


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2012)

lol

you call me fat


holy shit you are ugly...god damn


good lift though...GREAT...



i just got off work....many places have been without power in va all week due to fuking WIND


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 6, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> SD do you notice any strength difference with elbow sleeves on as oppossed to off




not really my elbows feel better tho


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol
> 
> you call me fat
> 
> ...



yeah well i got epic moon face goin on, 1 gram of test + 50mg dbol and no AI 

my face literally feels like its going to explode lol

plus im fat


so fuck u


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 6, 2012)

this is me 



in elegant repose


so to everyone calling me ugz ur just jelly cuz of my aesthetics


no one looks gud with a moon face so fuck all y'all


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2012)

In much better shape at 180 or whatever there...still ugly as sin


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 6, 2012)

SD's not ugly just crazy


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> In much better shape at 180 or whatever there...still ugly as sin




more aesthetic than u 


u mad?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 6, 2012)

and i weigh 195 in that pic dickface


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 6, 2012)

kos is just mad cuz im younger, stronger, and better looking than he is


he's just mirin too hard


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2012)

oh dear


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> oh dear




so post a vid of you lifting ur bodyweight over ur head 17 times


and while ur at it post a pic of ur face so we can see who's better looking







fatty


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2012)

Dang you got it bad kid....

Might wanna get a hobby or something





i actually think you out rep me on the 225...id probly get 12 to 15


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Dang you got it bad kid....
> 
> Might wanna get a hobby or something
> 
> ...




yeah.. i thought so


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2012)

Maybe SD can post up a pic with his boyfriend on his lap.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 6, 2012)

kos looks like a teddy bear lol


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 6, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Maybe SD can post up a pic with his boyfriend on his lap.




say what you will... but u know ud fuck me if u got the chance


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> kos looks like a teddy bear lol



PRETTY ACURRATE BESIDES THE SCARs


----------



## longworthb (Jul 6, 2012)

Kos if u dropped weight ud be pretty big unfortunately the fluff u got takes away from my lhjos. Sd with no ai get ahold of me when u grow tits cuz I'd deffinitely hit it from behind while squeezing them bad boys


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> PRETTY ACURRATE BESIDES THE SCARs




ok fine, a teddy bear with a dent in its head and a receding hairline*


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 6, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Kos if u dropped weight ud be pretty big unfortunately the fluff u got takes away from my lhjos. Sd with no ai get ahold of me when u grow tits cuz I'd deffinitely hit it from behind while squeezing them bad boys




fuck.. well now im horny


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Kos if u dropped weight ud be pretty big unfortunately the fluff u got takes away from my lhjos. Sd with no ai get ahold of me when u grow tits cuz I'd deffinitely hit it from behind while squeezing them bad boys



working on it...254


----------



## Saney (Jul 6, 2012)

225!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2012)

Dang


----------



## longworthb (Jul 6, 2012)

225 at 18% bf doesn't count


----------



## Saney (Jul 6, 2012)

225 at 25% bf.. was Tested yesterday at the Gay Doctor's office


----------



## longworthb (Jul 6, 2012)

Did he examin ur prostate? That's my fav part


----------



## Saney (Jul 6, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Did he examin ur prostate? That's my fav part



Duh


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


>



Won't play. But congrats SD


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Won't play. But congrats SD




plays for meeeeeeee


----------



## Coop817 (Jul 7, 2012)

I can't overhead press 225, but I can suck the chrome off a trialer hitch


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 8, 2012)

so i guess im the strongest guy in town now? 


u mad?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 8, 2012)

ive been busy with stuff...put up a new vid monday or tues


think you got me on it for right now....my shoulder stuff has been almost exclusively high rep laterals for a long time


----------



## Coop817 (Jul 9, 2012)

SD - Your video is 1.50 minutes long, with 1.49 of that being you looking through your bag for your elbow wrap.  What the  fuck is in  that purse that it takes you that long to find your shit.  Next time, while you are rooting through your purse, show some cunts from your gym.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 9, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> SD - Your video is 1.50 minutes long, with 1.49 of that being you looking through your bag for your elbow wrap.  What the  fuck is in  that purse that it takes you that long to find your shit.  Next time, while you are rooting through your purse, show some cunts from your gym.




wrist braces, knee wraps, lifting belt, dip belt, wrist straps etc. i dont think they wanted to be seen (camera shy)


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 9, 2012)

floor pressed 405 today


(shoulders wont let me bench so i gotta improvise)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 9, 2012)

vid is loading


i lost


wasnt as bad as iexpected since i havent done a press of any kind in months


kudos to the donkey


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 9, 2012)

FIRST PRESSES IN MONTHS...I LOST - YouTube





ah well


since this sucked so bad after months of laterals il repost after ive actually been doing them a few times


----------



## SFW (Jul 9, 2012)

13 aint bad for a long hiatus.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 9, 2012)

now i can stop doing high reps on 225 and start lifting heavier stuff


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 9, 2012)

You guys nailed it, but kos especially for not pressing for a while, and gear free.


----------



## teezhay (Jul 9, 2012)

Why do you guys care how much weight you're lifting? 

KoS, your girlfriend looks like a MILF in the making. Hold on to that like an aging barrel of scotch, because she's going to peak at just the right time.


----------



## SFW (Jul 10, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Why do you guys care how much weight you're lifting?


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 10, 2012)

I never met a serious lifter who went to workout that did not have certain goals on how much weight he wanted to push on certain movements. e) bench, squat. Strength=Size. Its pure Motivation


----------

